# Fence for blackbuck antelope?



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I have 17 acres that I live on and I want to put blackbuck on it. Not for hunting just to have. My question is how tall a fence do I need to have and do any of you know a price per foot. Also, what other exotics can you put in the same fence and where do you buy exotics at. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

You ought to pm headshot on this board.. he has some blackbuck and has had some oryx.. his fence is 4x4 goatwire.. he never had any get out so far(3yrs)


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I was TOLD that blackbuck wont jump a fence, just what i was told, and I have never seen one do it, even when pushed.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

We had lots of'em on a place in rocksprings and they wouldnt jump the cattle fence, but they could sure squeeze through a gap like a cat.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have a neighbor that has a bunch of them in a 4' high fence. Std. goat wire should work.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

They can jump a fence--I saw it in person years ago in Comfort. My buddy had heard the same so he bought a male and female. We picked them up in a horse trailer from a guy outside of Kerrville. We were pretty excited when we got to the ranch and we opened up the trailer and they bolted out and ran full speed and jumped the first fence they came to and disappeared never to be seen again. I laughed so hard I almost passed out--my buddy didn't think it was too funny since he just blew $800 on catch and release Blackbuck. It was just a standard 4' barbwire fence--don't know if that matters.


----------



## Bay Front (Apr 15, 2005)

now that's sum funny stuff right there!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Funny, they jumped the fence, oh boy!!!! I would have ****** in my pants laughing, almost did right then!


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone know of a good place to buy goat wire? I called TSC and they want $299.99 for a 330' role of 4' goat wire w/4" squares.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you can find a sutherlands they have a very cheap brand of field fence but it wont last for long. Go with the red top brand no matter where you get it.


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Blackbuck*

Blackbuck will not *normally *jump a 4' fence. As noted, above, there are exceptions. But then, some cows and bulls are known for jumping fences. There was a thread on here of a cow getting to the protein feeder. I do not know how you would purchase "non-jumping" blackbucks. Good luck.
BB


----------



## baycrusn (Feb 3, 2006)

I have 250 ac in rocksprings, started with 6 black bucks 3 yrs ago up to over 25 now. 4 ft fence, hog, goat,fieldfence will work. have not had a problem with them jumping it. make sure its tight at the bottom.


----------



## TEX57 (May 23, 2004)

baycrusn is correct they are known to crawl under a fence before jumping over it.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Clint, if you just want to use your current fence.. I would be happy, as well as others I am sure to come over and be border patrol with them.. Any of them crossing the fence.. BOOM!


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

they dont want to jump anything....make sure there are no holes in the fence they WILL go through it if they find a hole


----------



## funnyfarmer (Nov 26, 2007)

*antelope fence*

I live on my uncle's farm, about 30 acres total. He has a herd of blackbuck antelope, a herd of fallow and a herd of sica on the upper, wooded half of the farm. They all get along and eat out of the same feeder. In some places the fence is only 4 foot tall. They don't jump it for two reasons... 1. he puts about 500 lbs of corn in the feeder each week and 2. there is nothing chasing them. He has lost several nice sica bucks, but that was because his Great Pyranese chased them. (They were shot for that...) The antelope sleep in the pasture in front of the house I stay in, and it is amazing to wake up in the morning, have your first cup of coffee sitting on the porch swing, watching the antelope getting up. Also, have 2 sheep and 2 goats who get along fine with the deer. Have an antelope doe and fallow doe we bottle-raised. Very cool! Oh, you will also need to cull out bucks of each herd or they will kill each other. Lost a nice fallow buck that way last year.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*I have 16 acres*

and I'm building a 10 foot fence around my place I got all the 12 foot T post and 4x4x12 post plus the fence for $3,800 at McCoys last year (but all had to be special ordered) they had the best price I could find. I figure you could put up a 5 footer for around $1,000 to $1200

Wes


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

They won't typically jump a fence but they will sure put a hole in one! Be careful.....you may end up with a larger herd than you want. They will multiply and become a pita. Good luck!


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

We live on 30 acres in the rio grande valley. We had put up a 10 foot high fence to keep people out from out property (Illegal Aliens...we live 1/4 mile from the river). We had decided to put some blackbuck on our place about 8 years ago. We started out with about 6 (2 Males and 4 females) and we have about 40 or so now. We also have 20 fallow. They (blackbuck) do not jump the 4 foot fence that we had in one of our pastures. The blackbuck will only try to jump if they are pressured. So if you are going to try and dart them or shoot at them, you are going to want to get a high fence at least a 5 footer. Make def. make sure that the fence is tight at the bottom and all the way to the ground. Also, 17 acres.. what are you going to do with the blackbuck? Sell them? Shoot them? Or just for viewing pleasures? If you are going to sell them, you probably do not want to start with many does. Blackbuck females can have 2 per year. It can start adding up VERY quickly. Once our herd got up to about 65 or so and I had to start selling a whole bunch of them. Too many can take away from the other blackbuck. Plus it was hard to keep track of them all. But, just put up a feeder. They will come to the feeder. They are grazers, so they will also eat the grass and all that good stuff. If you PM I know of some places that sell some.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You pretty much have been given great advice above...as always. I will only add that a friend of mine had some on a 15 acre place. He hand raised them up. When the buck got to breeding age..He became very agressive and ramed/stabbed my friend in the chest bad enough that he had to rush to the hospital. So be careful.

I have been told many times that if you are too far north, that the cold can get to them. They don't seem as adapted to winter conditions. Anyway...good luck.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Chunky just answered my thoughts....I was too thinking of breeding/selling, but dont want my dogs or kids to be stuck by a set of horns. I think little goats will have to do


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Blackbuck can be aggressive. However, they usually need to be provoked. I have been working with blackbuck for about 4 years. (not an expert, but i know a lot about them) Nothing has ever happened to me (knock on wood) with a blackbuck. You have to know how to dart them and what not to do. For instance, they are not like whitetails. Many places I know of that have raised whitetails from fawns are able to hand feed the deer and that kind of thing. It is not advised to feed a male blackbuck. A male blackbuck (if you get to close to a female) will become agressive during it's mating season. Thats HIS property...


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

We have about 75 head of Blackbuck on our ranch.... they don't (rarely) jump fences, they will definately go through if there is a hole. Goatwire should keep them in just fine.


----------

